

Satoshi's Birthday - Kinnard
http://www.coindesk.com/search-satoshi/

======
valarauca1
This reads like the blog post of an Illuminati truther, or something I'd read
that comically proves Gabe Newell's latest public appearance confirms Half
Life 3 is going to be released.

